# Posting Pictures



## masta (Mar 6, 2005)

To post a picture use the image upload link 

at the top of your new topic box to bring up pop-up window. Use the browse button and located the image you would like to post and click OK.


Images must be of the type, jpg, jpeg, gif, png, bmp, and have a maximum file size of 150KB*Edited by: masta *


----------



## Hippie (Mar 6, 2005)

Is that gonna work every time now, Scott?


----------



## masta (Mar 6, 2005)

It should work for you....still not sure why those two photos you send me didn't work at first. Please let me know if you still have trouble.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 6, 2005)

Ok Scott, thanks a bunch.


----------



## masta (Mar 7, 2005)

More instructions from Martina





Okay, I don't want to patronize anyone about their computer skills, so bear with me. I am only going on what I have done with my mom, who is a computer beginner, so sorry if this is below your level.


First of all, find the picture you want to upload (transfer over to the forum). To simplify the directory/subdirectory thing: Think of your computer as a book. The book's title is "My Computer" and there are tons of chapters, including "My Documents." My Documents, however, has a lot of sub-chapters in it. One of which is My Pictures. Below that, there are the subdirectories (sub chapters) that you name yourself whenever you transfer pictures from your digital camera to your computer. 


If you are using Windows XP, your pictures should be in the directory (chapter) My Documents --&gt; My Pictures --&gt; xyz, where xyz is the sub-directory (sub-chapter). Once you have located the picture (usually with the ending .jpg or .bmp or .gif), remember where it's at. You can do this by highlighting the address up at the top (address bar), pressing the right mouse button, and clicking "copy".


There is an icon (a picture that, when pressed, performs a command/runs a program) on the "Post reply" menu. For me, it's in the upper right hand corner of the screen, and it looks like this:




. Don't confuse it with the one without the arrow. That will look for a web-based image. This one will look on your harddrive for the picture.


Once you've clicked that, a new window will open, where you have to put in the "address" that your picture is located at. There, in that field, you first left-mouse-click it. The cursor should blink there. Then right-mouse-click, and say paste. It should paste that address that you copied a while ago. Then left-mouse click on browse. You should be in that sub-directory where your picture was located.


Then double click on the picture you want to upload.





Then press OK.





Voilà, you have transferred your first picture to FVW!!!











Hope this helps,





Martina


----------



## Hippie (Mar 9, 2005)

Well, nice to know I have at least been doing it correctly.


----------



## masta (Mar 9, 2005)

Country,


Please e-mail me a picture you are trying to upload and exactly what happens when you try it. I will look at it again and try to figure out why this doesn't work for you and fix it.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 9, 2005)

I do not have any to upload right now. I will let you know. Everything goes right, just nothing happens.


----------



## masta (Mar 9, 2005)

I think I have figured out the problem...






The one file you sent was named '03 Blackberry and it appears that Web Wiz Forums has some security codes built in and does not allow certain characters such as the ' in '03. I removed the ' and renamed the file 03 Blackberry and it uploaded without an error.


Please try to upload another picture when you get a chance and if it doesn't work rename the file without such symbols as ' and () and I am pretty sure it will work.*Edited by: masta *


----------



## Hippie (Mar 9, 2005)

Gotcha, Bubba! I will try to remember that.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 8, 2005)

masta said:


> To post a picture use the image upload link [IMG">alt="Image Upload" src="http://www.finevinewines.com/Wiz/forum/forum_images/pos t_button_image_upload.gif" align=absMiddle&gt; at the top of your new topic box to bring up pop-up window. Use the browse button and located the image you would like to post and click OK.
> 
> 
> Images must be of the type, jpg, jpeg, gif, png, bmp, and have a maximum file size of 150KB


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 8, 2005)

Newbie to the Forum.....You seem to be the "man' [or lady]in the know.....so....how do we make our photos smaller.[150KB]?????????Thanks!!!


----------



## masta (Nov 8, 2005)

Welcome Northern Winos...glad to have you aboard!


Yup masta is the male variety last time I checked...lol


http://www.finevinewines.com/Wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=1 32&amp;PN=1


You can use any photo software that you have or even Microsoft Photo Editor which is part of Windows XP. I usally adjust my digital camera resolution setting so I don't have to make any adjustments with the picture to post it.


I don't always get the clearest picture this way....any of you techies out there have a better way to do this?


----------



## Fruit n Nut (Nov 9, 2005)

mmmm, interesting point i've always struggled with re-sizing pictures, dont seem to be able to find Microsoft photo editer on my pc, or is located under something different ? and yes I do have windows xp.


----------



## masta (Nov 9, 2005)

Sorry...I was incorrect as I believe MS Photo Editor is included in MS Office not XP.






Techies help us out man!


----------



## Fruit n Nut (Nov 9, 2005)

I've managed to find Microsoft officepicture manager within theMicrosoft drop down tab in the programs section could this be the same thing ?


----------



## masta (Nov 9, 2005)

Yes it sounds like it and might have slightly different names based on which version of MS Office you have.


It should have the function to resize pictures.


----------



## Fruit n Nut (Nov 9, 2005)

It sure does, thanks Masta



I now have something else to play with


----------



## Waldo (Nov 10, 2005)

Adobe Photo Deluxe Home Edition is another great software program for editing photos and is relatively cheap on e-Bay


----------



## Fruit n Nut (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks Waldo,


I have recently purchased "Create your own Labels" which includes templates and loads of clip art images before I stumbled across the Microsoft photo editor thingy(why oh why do they hide these things)



I can't help it if i'm a plug it in switch it on and there it is kinda guy


----------



## masta (Nov 10, 2005)

Hey now you have both to play with and be creative...cool!


----------



## Maui Joe (Jan 12, 2006)

Masta,


Posting Pics on the forum and resizing them has not been a problem for me so far, however, I tried several times to send a photo along with a "Private Message" to someone and was not able to do so. Are the photos suppose to be uploaded to a website then ....? I have taken the short cut and used their personal email instead but some email addresses are not listed...still learning and making mistakes.


----------



## masta (Jan 12, 2006)

Aloha Joe,


I did some checking and it appears that the permissions for the private messenger are set by the version of the Web Wiz forum and I can not change them.


You can only link to a photo that is has a URL from the web using this button below. You can not upload pictures and files like you can on the forum.


----------



## Maui Joe (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks Masta, 


That's what I thought seeing the URL image source. I'll search one of my programs that just might have a source...if not, no biggie.


----------

